# Switching from KL to HCM beads



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm tired of the constant maintenance of KL. The RH is NEVER stable. It's like a balancing act requiring constant tweaks to retain 63 to 65 RH. Happens every time I open the door to get cigars. It creeps up and up and up.

The choice was between Heart felt beads or HCM. After reading every forum post I could find I decided to go with HCM. I like the research and history that went into the selection and testing of these beads. I especially like that the HCM beads have extremely fast recovery after opening the humidor and the amount of moisture they can hold especially when compared to kitty litter. Not even close. This is where the HCM bead excels. 

The HCM bead can be acclimated to what ever RH you desire. They come pre-set @65 but I will lower it slightly to 63% by placing them in the refrigerator.

The price was only slightly higher for the HCM. I got 8 ounces of HCM for $25 whereas HF beads 8 ounces were $19.95. My requirement from the calculator said I needed 2.7 ounces. Most people double the amount required so I should be good to go with 8 ounces. 

I ordered yesterday via ****** and Micheal shipped them today. He also answered my questions very quickly. So far...so good.

Keep you posted as the the progress when I receive them.

BTW...my winedor is an 8 bottle Emerson with 1456 cu. inches of volume.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Good for you! Let us know how it works out.


----------



## VonSean (Dec 22, 2012)

I have had great experience with HCM. Seasoned my humi and put the HCM in with the cigars and within a week it's holding rock steady at 65%RH. Can't wait to start a Wineador and I'm gonna load up on HCM


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Please let us know how it goes? I'm using KL for the first time (used to use boveda's but new humi is just too big for those), and it works great for what I paid for the litter, but there is some fluctuation, and it does take up quite a bit of space.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Will do. I got it in and watching what's going on before saying anything. I will say...so far I like it.


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

Gdaddy said:


> I'm tired of the constant maintenance of KL. The RH is NEVER stable. It's like a balancing act requiring constant tweaks to retain 63 to 65 RH. Happens every time I open the door to get cigars. It creeps up and up and up.
> 
> The choice was between Heart felt beads or HCM. After reading every forum post I could find I decided to go with HCM. I like the research and history that went into the selection and testing of these beads. I especially like that the HCM beads have extremely fast recovery after opening the humidor and the amount of moisture they can hold especially when compared to kitty litter. Not even close. This is where the HCM bead excels.
> 
> ...


It is also my intention to go with HCM beads, they will be use in a 70 qt coolidor. According to the calculator 8 ounces should be enough but i'll buy 16. I have not made my decision about if i'll buy the bags or canisters so since you made your purchase, what did you go for and why ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

The calculator on the site said I needed 2.7 ounces. I have an 8 bottle wineador. I went with 8 ounces for just a small amount of money. 

I got the mesh bag. In a humidor that's larger it would be advantageous to place the beads high and low to spread out the distribution.

I removed all kitty litter and salt test calibrated my hygrometer before putting in the beads. So far the RH has been rock solid at 63% which, by the way, is where my cigars and cedar have been for 5 months. I'm in south Florida so the RH is always creeping up on me to where about once a week I had to take out the kitty litter and bake it to remove moisture. When I installed the beads the humidity once again crept up on me having the door open during the switch over to around 68%. I closed the door and within minutes the RH dropped to 63% and has not moved since. They worked unbelievably fast to drop the humidity. Rock solid.

These beads are only slightly more money and will supposedly last forever unlike the HF beads. 

Do I like them? So far I haven't done a thing, so yes, I like them very much.

BTW...I ordered via PP on Thursday shipped Friday morning and received the order mid day Monday. Super fast and Micheal answered all my questions in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info, i'll be ordering soon i guess !!


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Read the thread below and look at the effort of testing and research Scott Shilala put into this project.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/182025-shilala-beads.html


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, i think i'll order the canisters. I already maintain the coolidor at 67RH just using a humidor sponge with DW. I have about 50 cigars in it. It works well for now with the sponge and the empty cigar boxes also serves as a buffer, but the beads will be a nice addition :smoke2:


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Don, please post an update once you have the beads for awhile. Like you, I'm having a hard time keeping humidity down, so would love to hear if the beads are a good solution or not. They sound promising


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Will do.

In the mean time read the link for Shilala beads.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/182025-shilala-beads.html

What convinced me was the science behind them and the extensive testing Scott did.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

@Gdaddy, hey buddy...just wanting to know how those HCM beads are treating you...I have drawers and have made my own tubes for my HF beads, but apparently I have washed away the salts by submersing them (oops!) and now they are holding at 55-60...my humi is slightly leaky, and I've worked on sealing the heck out of it with great success...how often do you charge your HCM beads? Do you think if I put them in my tubes, they would work fine? Let me know...thanks man!


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

Or should I buy two 4 ounce pouches and leave one in the bottom drawer and one in the top drawer?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Honestly, I've been a major proponent of Heartfelt Beads for years, due to the fact that they are Master's Degree-level humidification for dummies. That said, I've always held in the back of my skirt, that Shilala Beads were the PhD level. Not for dummies, but more aggressive; durable, with just a slight-bit more attention.

Dammit, now the word's out and I might just have my pants down on this. I was with Shilala from the start though.

Yeah, they're better. BUT, you gotta be just that little bit smarter to use them and make them work. 
Okay? 
Fair enough? 

Don't hate me.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Honestly, I've been a major proponent of Heartfelt Beads for years, due to the fact that they are Master's Degree-level humidification for dummies. That said, I've always held in the back of my skirt, that Shilala Beads were the PhD level. Not for dummies, but more aggressive; durable, with just a slight-bit more attention.
> 
> Dammit, now the word's out and I might just have my pants down on this. I was with Shilala from the start though.
> 
> ...


Hahaha! No hate, your advice and info is one of the most respected on this site!


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

Made the plunge with two 4 ounce bags...lets see how this bad boy works...


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Rook83 said:


> View attachment 49812
> View attachment 49813
> View attachment 49814
> 
> @Gdaddy, hey buddy...just wanting to know how those HCM beads are treating you...I have drawers and have made my own tubes for my HF beads, but apparently I have washed away the salts by submersing them (oops!) and now they are holding at 55-60...my humi is slightly leaky, and I've worked on sealing the heck out of it with great success...how often do you charge your HCM beads? Do you think if I put them in my tubes, they would work fine? Let me know...thanks man!


*You never want to spray water on either HF or the HCM. Not even a spritz on them. Never. Direct water damages them.* If your humidity is low then place a damp sponge inside the box and let the entire contents of the box absorb the moisture. Treat the entire box and air mass and don't just rely on the beads to do it for you. A sponge has a huge amount of surface area for water to evaporate from. There is nothing better you can use to raise humidity. Once humidity level is reached remove the sponge. If the humidity drops back down you still have a leaky box.

I have the opposite problem of high humidity here in Florida. So I use a combination of HCM beads and kitty litter. When my RH creeps up a little I take the KL and place it in the microwave heat it up using one minute intervals stir and watch the steam flow out of them. Essentially drying them out. Place them back in the humi and the rh drops back down within a day. I have to do this every few months and only takes a few minutes to do. (shooting for 63%rh)

In either condition of too dry or too moist there is nothing that will help you more than... surface area. The more exposure to the air the better and faster the beads will work. Tubes with little tiny holes are very restrictive and hinders exposure to the air big time. Tubes look nice and neat but it's really not helping the beads to do their job. Don't restrict the beads. Covering the entire bottom on my humidor is a flat open pan covered with KL beads. The more the better.

BTW... KL is the same silica crystals as HF and works on the same principle. HF is just a better quality.

If your humidor is still "slightly leaky" get rid of it. It's not working right and it's time to go. Go on Craigs list and get a wine cooler. I bought an Emerson 8 bottle unit for $35 and it looks brand new. (the approx. cost of HF beads) You can go buy cedar cigar boxes to place your sticks. The big advantage is you will now have the stability of temperature control (66 degrees) You, as a crafty guy, can make your own draws of Spanish cedar if you so desire. Though the cedar cigar boxes work perfectly. Then make an aluminium pan that covers the full width and length of the floor of the unit and fill it with KL beads. Raise to your desired RH by inserting a damp sponge ONLY!

So, the money you saved by not buying beads goes towards a state of the art wineador. KL is super cheap and it works just fine.

Here's my unit. Made my own cedar drawers in the bottom one. Notice there are no solid drawer fronts or backs. Open holes help air flow from front to rear. Under the bottom drawer is the KL and HCM beads are in the top rear drawer. Note the hygrometer is visible through the glass and easy to read without opening the drawer.

View attachment 86743


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Rook83 said:


> Made the plunge with two 4 ounce bags...lets see how this bad boy works...


You still need to address your "slightly leaky" humidor or you will be disappointed.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> Honestly, I've been a major proponent of Heartfelt Beads for years, due to the fact that they are Master's Degree-level humidification for dummies. That said, I've always held in the back of my skirt, that Shilala Beads were the PhD level. Not for dummies, but more aggressive; durable, with just a slight-bit more attention.
> 
> Dammit, now the word's out and I might just have my pants down on this. I was with Shilala from the start though.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...very interesting.

I believe the thing that's important to understand is you need to adjust the RH of the air mass and THEN the beads will try to maintain that level. I think most people have it backwards.

Typical example is when the RH gets low the first thing they want to do is spray water directly on the beads. You know..."charge" them with water to get them working. Then they wait for the beads to do their job and correct the air mass. This method is backwards and very detrimental to the silica. They should be adding water vapor by means of a damp sponge and let the beads slowly absorb water vapor and correct to the new RH level.

Why the people at HF suggest spritzing them with water is beyond me. Every technical paper I've read says DON'T let water come in direct contact.

_"The direct addition of water through mist spraying or immersion is not 
recommended, since the high heat of decrepitation causes silica gel beads to crack 
and fragment. Although silica gel retains its hygroscopic properties, the overall 
response time of silica gel in a tray will slow down because of denser packing 
from the mix of large beads and smaller fragments." 
_

http://www.apsnyc.com/pdf/silica_gel_reconditioning.pdf

HCM tells you NOT to put water directly on them...ever.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> *You never want to spray water on either HF or the HCM. Not even a spritz on them. Never. Direct water damages them.* If your humidity is low then place a damp sponge inside the box and let the entire contents of the box absorb the moisture. Treat the entire box and air mass and don't just rely on the beads to do it for you. A sponge has a huge amount of surface area for water to evaporate from. There is nothing better you can use to raise humidity. Once humidity level is reached remove the sponge. If the humidity drops back down you still have a leaky box.
> 
> I have the opposite problem of high humidity here in Florida. So I use a combination of HCM beads and kitty litter. When my RH creeps up a little I take the KL and place it in the microwave heat it up using one minute intervals stir and watch the steam flow out of them. Essentially drying them out. Place them back in the humi and the rh drops back down within a day. I have to do this every few months and only takes a few minutes to do. (shooting for 63%rh)
> 
> ...


Nicely done...appreciate the advice buddy. My humidor no longer leaks, due to the addition of some adhesive felt on the underside of the bottom drawer. I definitely want to do a wineador eventually one day...I've seen some pretty cool ones online, just haven't invested time in doing it yet...I did order the HCM beads, so hopefully I'll have a better experience with these...


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

HCM beads here, two cans. I think they are 6 oz. I have a 16 bottle ( tall ) wineador. One up top and one in the middle. In PA, humidity is usually the issue around here, I still use a short tray of KL on the bottom shelf just to help keep things stable. HCM, don't spray em. GDaddy says it best.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Gdaddy said:


> Hmmm...very interesting.
> 
> I believe the thing that's important to understand is you need to adjust the RH of the air mass and THEN the beads will try to maintain that level. I think most people have it backwards.
> 
> ...


Indeed and you couldn't be correcter 

Whole lotta reasons never to add water directly to HCM and for most people, it should be avoided to the greatest degree with HFB. The way I do it is to use a VERY fine mister a VERY little at a time. There should never ever be a hint of a rumor of a chance that water could ever bead, or otherwise run over, or around the bead. This breaks the covalent bond with the salts and it's death of beads.

Passive is always best. Always.


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

I ordered 2lbs of HCM beads and hoping they ship tomorrow. I've got 1 pound for my wineador and another pound for my coolidor. Making the shift from KL and hope this addresses the differential between the top and bottom portion of my 28 bottle NewAir.


----------

